# N20 Crankshaft Bolt - How to remove with engine on a stand



## gonzoa99 (4 mo ago)

Anyone have suggestions on the best way to accomplish? Thanks.


----------



## Noodles989 (3 mo ago)

i think there is special tool to attach to crank pulley so you can hold that while trying to break loose the crank bolt


----------



## dukedkt442 (Feb 12, 2013)

A quality impact gun will light the bolt off without issue. 

However, make sure to find out of the N20’s crank sprocket is keyed or not. If it isn’t, and you remove the bolt, you’ll lose time. If the engine is on a stand that’s not as much of a concern, but better to be prepared than be surprised. 


_Buy socks on Amazon, not car parts._


----------

